# Added new tooling



## jaded13640 (Jul 13, 2021)

I had a magnetic dial indicator and stand that came in it's own box and I've had it for a good 25 years. I didn't have one specifically for the machines, and more precisely, the mill. I also didn't have a set of collets for it. I'd been getting by with the drill chuck that was in it when I bought it used about 8 years ago. It's a cheap Chinese mill, round post jobbie. But it's mine and I'm happy to have it. I only recently decided to  use it for more than just a drill press. I bought a set of clamps because I have run into several situations where I wasn't able to use the mill because all I had was the vise it came with and no clamps so I ended up making what I had to make with a drill motor...

My first project with the new clamps was that I drilled and tapped four holes in a 1957 Dodge intake manifold to allow it to accept both of the two carb options available for at the time. The intake came with four holes much closer together than the carb I picked up, even though the intake's carb pad area clearly had the larger carb base plate in mind...but there were not mounting holes. I don't know if it was an oversite or really what the story was. All I knew for sure was that my 4 barrel intake would not accept the 4 barrel carb I had but there was definitely room on the pad for it. So that was the first project I uploaded to this forum in a long time. I hope to add many more as time goes on and, with newer tools, am able to do now.

Thanks,

Wayne


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 13, 2021)

Another good investment as far as TI holder is an Indicol or a clone. To be able to clamp onto the outside of the spindle is really handy for the stuff I do. It’s my most used indicator mount.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 13, 2021)

+1 on the Indicol style, it's just about the only mount I use on the mill.


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 13, 2021)

A while back after watching a Mr.Pete demo vid of a coaxial indicator I bought an affordable (re:knockoff) one and depending on the app it has gotten the call several times more and more. I don’t use it under power like Mr.Pete did but just turn the mill by hand. I LOVE the fact the dial is always facing me.


----------

